
Mediamaster: Access your music library online - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/06/mediamasters-joins-the-mp3com-2-crew/
======
mukund
I had a similar thought long time back about an online radio station that
would allow people to set their own song lineup. An user could access the
library and he or she could push that song to be aired. This way one could air
a song and make others listen to. I dont know why any online radio model like
this could be connected to stream like an physical station. Charge the users a
kind of flat rate per month and let them select and air songs

~~~
blader
I'm actually trying to build exactly that ... <http://www.fluidplay.com.> It
is like media master, but it is streaming from a local PC instead of uploading
your library.

~~~
mukund
oh ok. Well the model will be cool if an user can stream songs for others to
listen. Say buy rights for the song and if someone has to listen to same, he
can request trade or buy the song for airing it. This way he or she recovers
money and could be something worth. rather than paying 99 cents and owning it
and listening for few days...one can trade it and find ways to earn back 10
times :D

